# NERDS ASSEMBLE!!!! Anyone play MTG: Magic, the Gathering?



## Yessica... (Jun 22, 2014)

So, I really love me some magic cards. Only started playing in the Fall of 2013, and it's pretty fuckin sweet. 

I have had to try to convert existing friends, rather than try to curb my behaviour in order to join the existing world of magic players. 

I just don't think that my chain-smoking cigarettes, pot, drinking, and constant swears would be appreciated in all of the pre-teen/ teen playing circles organized at the magic stores. At the very least their mothers would probably hate me....hahaha


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2014)

i go to like a local gaming place, its much older people as its the dude who owns it runs it
try to find something like that an older crowd though generally table top gaming places try not to say no to younger people aswell because were all nerds and being told no fucking sucks


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh true - I don't think THEy would like MY behaviour there. I'm sure I'd be super fine with all of them...hahaha.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 22, 2014)

I may have come across as kinda scunty there - I meant no disrespect to the actual players...they terrify me and would probably murder me in the first 2 turns...but I definitely would like to play with them.

Just NOT at the establishments that frown upon smoking, weed, and drinking. Once things become a little more legal out thurr in Canada - who knows! I would go to a weed shop and play magic, that's for sure!


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I may have come across as kinda scunty there - I meant no disrespect to the actual players...they terrify me and would probably murder me in the first 2 turns...but I definitely would like to play with them.
> 
> Just NOT at the establishments that frown upon smoking, weed, and drinking. Once things become a little more legal out thurr in Canada - who knows! I would go to a weed shop and play magic, that's for sure!


ah im in canada.
maybe i just have a friendly gaming place i walk in and everyones always palying and enjoying games, its very fun and welcoming


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 22, 2014)

And they let you smoke pot there?


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> And they let you smoke pot there?


no but i go in stoned, its a business so cant do that, buthonestly once im in a game, with people i dont need to be toking up in public ya know?


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 22, 2014)

Hmmmm....maybe I've been playing it wrong...haha

It's been an integral ingredient in every game I have ever played. I feel like Gandalf puffing on a huuuuge pipe. 

I think the chain-smoking cigarettes may more so be what keeps me out of the public games. A public OUTDOOR game....in Colorado...that sounds right up my alley.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 23, 2014)

So....what's kind of deck do you play with? 

I play black and green. Never got into any of the other colours really - I like my skulls and plants - obvi. 

I should just go to the organized game place and smoke an electronic ciggy next time. They'd probably let me do that. 

Ooooor - I should just start my own tourney. Where everyone is accepted, with swears, pot, ciggies, virginity, the olds and the youngs alike.


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> So....what's kind of deck do you play with?
> 
> I play black and green. Never got into any of the other colours really - I like my skulls and plants - obvi.
> 
> ...


i like the green deck personally im not toobig of a player nor good at all but i enjoy it ! for sure love the game!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 23, 2014)

Meh, I'm quite certain I don't even play by the "proper" rules. We just play for funs. 

The best is a friend's boyf used to play magic when he was little, and he dug his cards out of his parents garage last time he was at home. He had a magic cards binder, with original 8-year old boy MTG artwork on the cover. It was amazing!


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Meh, I'm quite certain I don't even play by the "proper" rules. We just play for funs.
> 
> The best is a friend's boyf used to play magic when he was little, and he dug his cards out of his parents garage last time he was at home. He had a magic cards binder, with original 8-year old boy MTG artwork on the cover. It was amazing!


wowhow neato is that isnt it cool to see that kinda stuff be used again.

I just bought a table top card game called Munchkin i cannot wait to play it it looks so super fun


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 23, 2014)

I've heard of that one. My friends all seem to be into "Cards against Humanity", which is hilarious I have to admit!

I'm MTG for life though! haha


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I've heard of that one. My friends all seem to be into "Cards against Humanity", which is hilarious I have to admit!
> 
> I'm MTG for life though! haha


i havent played that one yet


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2014)

Awwwwwes...just saw that it was just me an sunni talking about the Magic....oh the good times we had...

Anywho - @Pinworm - you got something to say about MTG? 





bahahahahaha - I have to admit, I didn't make that for you. Made it last fall when I began my magical journey. 

Nerd trash talk - hahahaha

You Suuuuure you don't got a little magic in ya Pinny? 

...want some?

kesses!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Awwwwwes...just saw that it was just me an sunni talking about the Magic....oh the good times we had...
> 
> Anywho - @Pinworm - you got something to say about MTG?
> 
> ...


I axed you if you wanted me to play with you one time I think in PM. If you are down, shoot me your handle, and we'll own some fools. I'm pretty awesome at any strategy game.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I axed you if you wanted me to play with you one time I think in PM. If you are down, shoot me your handle, and we'll own some fools. I'm pretty awesome at any strategy game.


um....handle? I play with the cards that you put in your hands...

I DO have an app though - on the pad - would that work?

Also - sorry aboot the forgetsies - I was pretty hazy for that first month here... 

Like THIS whole thread, for example...I remember - but more like remembering a dream than anything that actually happened...
     
 

You met me at a Very strange time in my life...


----------



## althor (Sep 11, 2014)

One of the writers I particularly enjoy (Brandon Sanderson) is a Magic player and I see him talk about it all the time. He tends to play with his fans at all the Cons he attends. It has peaked my interest. I also started reading a newer series last year by Brent Weeks where he somewhat institutes something similar to Magic in the books that comes off very well and once again peaked my interest. Looks like it can be a lot of fun.


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 11, 2014)

althor said:


> One of the writers I particularly enjoy (Brandon Sanderson) is a Magic player and I see him talk about it all the time. He tends to play with his fans at all the Cons he attends. It has peaked my interest. I also started reading a newer series last year by Brent Weeks where he somewhat institutes something similar to Magic in the books that comes off very well and once again peaked my interest. Looks like it can be a lot of fun.


It really is! My boyf bought me some cards last year, and I had never played before. I am LOVING IT.

Actually got a game for my ipad first, it's called "MTG 2014" or something. It's a fun way to learn.

It's super nerdy - and therefore it's just AWESOME. haha


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 11, 2014)

I used to play a lot of Magic in high school, used to have a very vintage deck of cards but like most of my stuff I brought to school, they were stolen. I still have a deck sitting around somewhere... I also played the online version on Xbox but got a little bored with it.


----------



## althor (Sep 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> It really is! My boyf bought me some cards last year, and I had never played before. I am LOVING IT.
> 
> Actually got a game for my ipad first, it's called "MTG 2014" or something. It's a fun way to learn.
> 
> It's super nerdy - and therefore it's just AWESOME. haha


Well, if you really are the nerd you profess to be, you should check out both of those writers, Brandon Sanderson and Brent Weeks, you would probably really enjoy both of them.


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 11, 2014)

"If I really am the nerd I profess to be"?

Bahahahah. I like magic. And dragons. And Sexy Dany from Game-o-Thrones. 

I have also had lots of sex, and I DON'T live in my parents basement...

Do I "qualify"? Who knew the nerdo's were so elitist...

Or do you fear for your safety? Like I want to lure you to my nerd lair...and then Do experiments on your BIG BRAINS...

Haha. Thanks for the bookie tips! I'll check em out when I can.


----------



## charface (Sep 11, 2014)

Level 5 nerd alert.
hide your charzard cards or they will steal'em I expect.


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 11, 2014)

charface said:


> Level 5 nerd alert.
> hide your charzard cards or they will steal'em I expect.


Bahahahah I had to look that one up! 
 

I only know the MTG, and I bet I don't even know that one very well! My boyf probably lets me win...

Because STABBING!


----------



## charface (Sep 11, 2014)

I have raised three sons so I have spent soooo much money on cards n beanie babies its not even funny.

My oldest was about 12 n had a big beanie babie collection.
He started dating a slightly older girl.
I remember dropping him and his collection off at her house and her breaking up with him.
good times.
he never made that mistake again at least.


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 11, 2014)

charface said:


> I have raised three sons so I have spent soooo much money on cards n beanie babies its not even funny.
> 
> My oldest was about 12 n had a big beanie babie collection.
> He started dating a slightly older girl.
> ...


THAT BITCH! 

Want me to kick her ass for ya?


----------



## charface (Sep 11, 2014)

Never figured out if she thought they were for her and got pissed.
or if she was looking for a more mature relationship with a 12 yr old. Lol


----------



## KaiThePunisher (Sep 23, 2014)

im in Rochester NY If yall wanna play


----------



## tiddleurpooter (Oct 7, 2014)

Just got back into standard this last set. So glad they reprinted the older fetch lands, Helped out my EDH decks alot.


----------



## dluck (Oct 7, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I may have come across as kinda scunty there - I meant no disrespect to the actual players...they terrify me and would probably murder me in the first 2 turns...but I definitely would like to play with them.
> 
> Just NOT at the establishments that frown upon smoking, weed, and drinking. Once things become a little more legal out thurr in Canada - who knows! I would go to a weed shop and play magic, that's for sure!


Hello Yessi


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 7, 2014)

dluck said:


> Hello Yessi


Word up! How's she going?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 7, 2014)

I played in the 90's. Do you build your own deck or use the quick play decks.
Last time I played was when Mirage expansion. 
I would like to play again.


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 7, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> I played in the 90's. Do you build your own deck or use the quick play decks.
> Last time I played was when Mirage expansion.
> I would like to play again.


I built my own deck and then went out and bought a bunch of singles, for winning. hahah

I played on an app on my ipad before ever playing for realsies. There's a way to play online though I have heard.


----------



## tiddleurpooter (Oct 8, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I built my own deck and then went out and bought a bunch of singles, for winning. hahah
> 
> I played on an app on my ipad before ever playing for realsies. There's a way to play online though I have heard.


Yeah. Magic the Gathering Online. I play that as well as paper magic. You still have to buy boosters/Singles same as real cards. Al though the prices for individual cards online is a lot cheaper and there is a much better variety of older more sought after cards that are cheap making them useable for players who normally couldn't with paper magic. You can also choose to play any game format you choose and they host tourney's and such along with pre-releases with bonuses same as a hobby shop would


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 8, 2014)

magic cards for sale over here...


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 8, 2014)

I like "paper magic". I don't really want to spend more money on online cards, that seems like a waste. 

I played "online" magic one, via Skype with a friend of mine. It was one of the first times I ever played magic, and I cheated. hahah. I came clean in the end though.


----------

